# Panzer



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is Panzer at One Year Old! Where has the time gone? This is my first attempt at stacking so it's pretty lame.
What do you think of my baby? He last weighed in at 11 months @ 88 lbs.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He is lovely


----------



## patrons_haus (May 17, 2010)

He is gorgeous!

Great name by the way.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Large masculine male with flat withers, good topline flowing into a short flat croup. Good anguation in rear, sufficient in front and his upper arm should be longer. Good feet. I would like to see a bit higher earset, but otherwise he has a very nice head, dark eyes and good expression. He looks to be a bit heavy in this photo.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

lhczth said:


> Large masculine male with flat withers, good topline flowing into a short flat croup. Good anguation in rear, sufficient in front and his upper arm should be longer. Good feet. I would like to see a bit higher earset, but otherwise he has a very nice head, dark eyes and good expression. He looks to be a bit heavy in this photo.


 
Thanks. Too bad I don't know what some of that means! haha! I'm still learning. Can some of that be improved with the posing? Maybe brighter lighting? We were in the shade in front of a messy yard so I cut him out and put him on grass. Also, his fur is long on his belly, does it make him look fat? Like I said this is my first attempt at stacking. I'll keep practicing! Give me tips!


----------

